# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  خبر مؤسف جدا

## The Gentle Man

وفاة مشجعة نمساوية في منطقة التجمعات الجماهيرية بعد توقف قلبها




توفيت مشجعة نمساوية شابة في مستشفى بالعاصمة فيينا إثر إصابتها بتوقف قلبها حيث انهارت في منطقة التجمعات الجماهيرية في المدينة أثناء مشاهدتها مباراة النمسا مع ألمانيا في بطولة الامم الاوروبية لكرة القدم "يورو 2008 " التي تستضيفها النمسا حاليا بالتنظيم المشترك مع سويسرا.

وذكرت وكالة الانباء النمساوية اليوم الثلاثاء أن المشجعة الشابة /20 عاما/ نقلت على وجه السرعة إلى المستشفى عقب انهيارها مساء أمس الاثنين ، ولكن الاطباء عجزوا عن إنقاذ حياتها.

وكان مشجع كرواتي شاب قد توفي لاصابته بتوقف القلب يوم الخميس الماضي أثناء مشاهدته مباراة كرواتيا مع ألمانيا في البطولة الاوروبية نفسها بمدينة كلاجينفورت.

واحتشد نحو 75 ألف مشجع أمس الاثنين في منطقة التجمعات الجماهيرية بفيينا لمشاهدة مباراة ألمانيا مع النمسا التي انتهت بفوز ألمانيا 1/ صفر.

وأشارت محطة "أو آر إف" الاذاعية إلى أن العديد من المشجعين احتاجوا تلقي العلاج الطبي بعد تعرضهم لمشاكل تتعلق بالدورة الدموية.

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكور على الخبر 

بس و الله القصة مو محرزة

----------


## The Gentle Man

> مشكور على الخبر 
> 
> بس و الله القصة مو محرزة





كيف مو محرزة
عمرها 20 سنه
بعدها بعمر الزهور
مسكينه بعدها ما شافت شي من هالدنيا  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابو العبد

:


> كيف مو محرزة
> عمرها 20 سنه
> بعدها بعمر الزهور
> مسكينه بعدها ما شافت شي من هالدنيا


 :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> :





اضحك
الله يسامحك
عاد هاي البنت كنت احكي انا واياها على الماسنجر
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
بعثتلي دعوة عشان البطولة بس ما رحت 
لانو كنت تعبان

----------


## ابو نعيم

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون*

----------


## The Gentle Man

> *انا لله وانا اليه راجعون*





شكرا ابو نعيم على تعازيك

----------


## ابو العبد

> اضحك
> الله يسامحك
> عاد هاي البنت كنت احكي انا واياها على الماسنجر
>   
> بعثتلي دعوة عشان البطولة بس ما رحت 
> لانو كنت تعبان


انا ما بضحك ... 
انا زعلان عشان البنت ..
عن جد كنت تحكي معها؟؟؟
مالك نصيب يا صاحبي

----------


## The Gentle Man

> انا ما بضحك ... 
> انا زعلان عشان البنت ..
> عن جد كنت تحكي معها؟؟؟
> مالك نصيب يا صاحبي





شكرا ابو العبد على تعازيك
ان شاء الله ما تشوف شر 
اه
الدنيا كلها نصيب

----------


## koori

شو هالهبل 

اموت عشان مباراة والله لو كل عيلتي فيها ما بزعل

----------


## غسان

كل الحق على مايكل بالاك

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> كيف مو محرزة
> عمرها 20 سنه
> بعدها بعمر الزهور
> مسكينه بعدها ما شافت شي من هالدنيا


انت فهمتني غلط

انا قصدي ان الانسان يموت عشان مباراة 

يعني القصة مو محرزة

----------


## N_tarawneh

ولّ ...

الدايم الله ...

----------


## العالي عالي

الله يرحمها  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

من جد ضحكتوني من قلبي 
يا جماعة كلها كورة بتدحبر بين رجلين اللعيبة 
ع شو بتعزو وشو بتزعلو !!!!
جد نكته  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

> من جد ضحكتوني من قلبي 
> يا جماعة كلها كورة بتدحبر بين رجلين اللعيبة 
> ع شو بتعزو وشو بتزعلو !!!!
> جد نكته


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> شو هالهبل 
> 
> اموت عشان مباراة والله لو كل عيلتي فيها ما بزعل


والله انك صادق :Db465236ff:

----------

